# What kit for home training?



## Pebbleheed (May 21, 2014)

I was a regular at my gym around 12 months ago. I was keen on the weights and tended to get my cardio outdoors on my bike.

I got some good results and was happy with where I was then injury set in when I managed to damage my right shoulder.

I've been off the gym for nearly 12 months and want to get back in to weights now my shoulder is good again.

I'm planning a baby with my partner so I'm thinking instead of hours at the gym is possibly train at home.

I can't afford squat racks and other kit but was thinking of a pull up bar and a few items such as Dumbbells and kettlebells.

I have access to a basic gym at work for bench pressing and heavier bars for squats.

Any recommendations on a decent home setup or where to source kit? I don't want an Argos multi gym as they look shocking. I prefer free weights but prices and quality seem to vary hugely.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Get on eBay and buy a set, give it a month and all the new year new me stuff will be on there


----------

